# Snow Sensors?



## Hawkc01 (Oct 23, 2004)

This question has been brought up in the past with very little results.

Is anyone aware of a rain/snow gauge that alerts you to accumulation in the collection unit? I looked at windandweather.com, but they dont identify this feature.

Thanks


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yes they exist, you need to get a good weather catalog, and expect to spend a little money.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Hawkc01,
I don't know much about a rain/snow gauge. Sounds pretty interesting. How do you like that arctic cat?? I think my cylinder count is *19* :waving: BOAST


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt (Sep 21, 2004)

The poor-mans approach would be to stick a ruler/yardstick in the snow...

...unless you want it to set off your alarm at a certain depth.


----------



## turfguy (Jul 28, 2000)

*snow detector*

try looking at hvac supply houses for snowmelting controls...also try ben meadows they have a small heated ring that goes on your rain gauge.


----------



## Hawkc01 (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm looking for something that will go off like an alarm clock, so I don't have to be too nervous about it snowing (and not knowing) while I'm catching some sleep time. I'm sure if something does exist that it wont be fool proof, but may be helpful.

I like the Artic Cat very much. Yes, it does not have all the bells and whistles that Honda and some of the others may have, but I have logged some serious hours on this machine and it has never let me down. For the past two winters it has plowed over 20 driveway in the country without fail. It is amazing what a you can do with these machines. I think it is hard to go wrong with any brand of ATV for the most part...I personally wouldn't purchase a Polaris due to the drivetrain issues, but still a great product.

Rule of thumb: CI should at least equal your age. I'm short as I am 30.

Aaaahh, the smell of petroleum.


----------



## hastjm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Snow detectors - revisited*

There have been a couple requests in the past for snow detectors triggering alarms when the snow begins to fall. I was not able to find a clear path to the links that would lead me to the information I will need to either build one myself or buy one. I'm willing to pay if it means a good night's rest.  Jason


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

Talk about bring out an old one. 16 months old. I have seen a box many years ago that had an outdoor sensor and a box in the house that went off when the conditions where what you set it to alert. I haven't seen it in at least five years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There was a company in NH that made them. Didn't sell enough of them to continue production and didn't have any left in the warehouse when I called. 

I checked. I was ready to drive there and buy it after a few, OK several, totally blown forecasts. It was only about $500 bucks, well worth it, pay for itself on the first screwed up forecast.


----------

